# NOOB Yet Again...light timing



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello All, it is the NOOB man again...I am curious to know a good timing schedule for lighting my tank. I have the ability to have two sets of lights come on a different times and then my moon lights. I have a light fixture with 8 39 watt T5HO bulbs. I can switch any four of them on and off once in a 24 hour cycle. I have 6 10000K bulbs and 2 6700. The way I have them now is I turn on the two 6700 and 2 10000k bulbs at 9am and off at 6 pm. I have the other 4 10000k Bulbs come on at 11am and off at 3 pm and my moonlights come at 6 pm and go off at 10pm...the tank is in total darkness from 10pm to 9am.

I would appreciate any feedback you can give me on this regarding timing or bulb selection. I recently changed my light cycles as I was getting some serious algae growth...now I am trying to curb that but my plants are growing like weeds.

FYI 220 gallon freshwater tank!


----------

